

19-square-mile ice sheet breaks loose in Canada - DocSavage
http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/A/ARCTIC_ICE_SHELF?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
s3graham
Sigh. Anyone else feeling like we're all screwing around writing web
frameworks when we should be focusing on things that are sort of more
important?

~~~
kirse
No, because my strengths are in web software development and one of my
weaknesses happens to be predicting and extrapolating the effects of insanely
large and complex systems over several decades (like the Earth and its
weather).

Web software dev - urgent and important

Glacier moving at 1" per year - sorry, I'm filing this one under important but
not urgent.

~~~
s3graham
"urgent and important": Really? I think the urgency is largely self-imposed,
and important to whom?

I don't think we should all spend our time modeling global warming, but we
could at least be solving hard software problems for, say,
<http://www.betterplace.com/> or <http://www.teslamotors.com/>.

------
patrickg-zill
"Ellesmere Island was once entirely ringed by a single enormous ice shelf that
broke up in the early 1900s."

Ummm... wouldn't this possibly indicate that there is some long-term warming
going on?

If you actually read the whole article, there are some facts, followed in each
case by suppositions that are unproven.

------
pragmatic
Guess what. Dinosaurs used to live in Canada too. The earth is in a constant
state of change. The state where I'm sitting right now used to be under a sea.

It's amazing that supposed free thinkers and critical minds are in such a
hurry to believe that we can do something about the climate of the planet for
better or worse.

------
jodrellblank
"Canada breaks free from ice continent"

------
mhidalgo
yeah definitely, the question is how to apply our technical ability to meet
some of these challenges. I been asking myself this question for awhile.
However I also look at guys like sergey and larry and see how there
innovations in the web have enabled them to move into other fields that have a
direct impact on climate change.

------
louislouis
The next ice age will balance everything out, don't worry :)

~~~
pavelludiq
Polar Bears might not survive that long, i don't care about ice, i care about
bears, and they care about ice.

~~~
louislouis
99.9% of all species of all living things on this planet are now extinct. The
odds aren't looking high for the polar bear my son :)

